# Islander Freeport 41 reviews



## tizthegriz (Jul 26, 2008)

Hello, can anybody out there give me some some feedback on the Freeport 41? I have been getting mixed reviews about whether they are offshore capable. The one I am looking at has keel stepped main mast and deck stepped mizzen with an offset compression post. The bulkheads have been fiberglassed to the hull. Also, has anyone ever had any experience with Pathfinder diesels. I know they are marinized VW engines. I am looking at a 1984 85 hp 6 cylinder that has 850 hours. It starts and runs great. I am wondering about dependability and parts availability. Thanks for any help!


----------



## rcarr (Aug 17, 2000)

Don't know about the Islander Freeport 41, but I do know about the pathfinder engine. I have a Freeport 38 with the pathfinder 50. Like most engines, if maintained properly, it is a good engine. Pathfinder is still in business in Canada. They offer parts and support. Their phone number is 514-695-6676. Also, many parts are available from VW.


----------

